# Getting ready to chop...



## mrcane (Sep 19, 2015)

So should be any day and I will be chopping down my first girl.
   Is there a best time to do this? Lights out? ON?
  And when I hang her, what kind of R.H. & temp should the room be? Have a dehumidifier  Pretty Humid here....


----------



## Joe420Camel (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't know of any advantages or disadvantages to a chop's timing.

Dark, dry and well ventilated are my criteria for drying rooms.
I use my flower space to dry.  
Obviously lights are OFF 24/7 but that way I know I have good ventilation and the smell is still filtered away.

5-7 days later (@ 35-45% RH: basement, air-conditioned environment) its jarring time!

:48:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 19, 2015)

I did mine in the morn I also have a dehumidifier. I hung a close line across my extra room and to hang the bud stocks i threaded string through the end of stem with a cross stitch needle and tied them to the clothes line 

View attachment WP_20150916_002.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 23, 2015)

Harvesting time doesn't seem to matter. I have heard some say its best to do it right when the lights come on as they are nice and plump from drinking in water overnight, but that is water and when drying harvests, we want to get rid of water, so that seems counter-productive to take them when they are the most full of water. 

I like to cut a few branches at a time and then remove as much of the leaves as possible while they are still firm and standing best. trying to trim after the leaves have wilted is much more of a pain to me.

I like to put my buds in a controlled drying space where it is dark and less than 50% humidity. I use a small fan to periodically remove and refresh the air in the drying space, but I don't recommend using a fan or creating any "breeze" within the drying space as this can cause some of the buds to over-dry on the outside and trap moisture within the bud. That will complicate the drying and curing process and lead to harsh or even rot within the larger buds. If you have the space and or ability to use the grow tent/space to do your drying, that is a good place as you can keep it dark and you can put a timer on your exhaust so that it periodically comes on and removes the humid air for more fresh, dry air. I hope this helps


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2015)

These guys have it... dark, air movement and where you are I would run that dehumidifier.  Enjoy your first harvest...nothing like it.  woo hoo.


----------



## mrcane (Sep 26, 2015)

Sounds Great thanks all. I am still waiting for some amber to show...


----------



## Joe420Camel (Sep 26, 2015)

@ this point, everything kicks into slow-motion... you may also start to feel the draw of "fast finishing" Indica strains.
:48:


----------



## mrcane (Sep 26, 2015)

I hear you Joe already have some papaya seeds for the next grow..These sativas are Long winded...:watchplant:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 26, 2015)

for me, humidity less than 60% dark and air flow. i also use my flower area and 3-5 days for me then jars.  burp 2 times a day for min of 7 days and then once a day for 2 wks. toke away after that cuz it will be full flavor and smooth as silk


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 30, 2015)

How's it going any amber yet?


----------



## Gooch (Oct 4, 2015)

Subbed in looking for pics, this is 2015 everyone has a camera in their pocket :headbang2:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Oct 4, 2015)

Gooch said:


> Subbed in looking for pics, this is 2015 everyone has a camera in their pocket :headbang2:


 

 I'm with you pictures!!


----------



## mrcane (Oct 4, 2015)

Yo sometimes my camera will load into my computer, most times not.. will get pic today when lights go on with microscope.. Lights on 6 pm  
   Seams like things are in slow Motion....


----------



## Gooch (Oct 4, 2015)

what i do is upload them to facebook on "private only i can view", and then i save them to the computer and then upload them or edit them etc...


----------



## mrcane (Oct 4, 2015)

Gooch this has something to do with software in camera when i plug in, camera tells me pics are already loaded?? Is time for new camera....have been having lots of problems.


----------



## Gooch (Oct 4, 2015)

dont you have a smart phone? what happens is when you delete photos the naming starts over so if you try to save into the same directory its going to overright the ones that were in there, choose a new folder on the computer to upload them see if that helps


----------



## mrcane (Oct 4, 2015)

Smart What...Still holding out,got old flip phone.. Have tried deleting photos and this does work "sometimes" Will try this eve.  Thanks Gooch.. the camera is old, can not keep a battery in it, for it will draw it down.. as I was saying, time to shop for new one, just option overload out there.


----------



## Gooch (Oct 4, 2015)

well why not upgrade your phone and bam you get a sick still camera and a sick video camera along with a mobile internet device, o yea and you can call people also ;-)


----------



## mrcane (Oct 4, 2015)

Yes Sir; we are getting really close now, think i see couple dots of amber.....
Middle shot is of the one finishing. other plant about two weeks behind... 

View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-9.jpg


View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-10.jpg


View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-12.jpg


View attachment Bud1004-2.jpg


View attachment dBud_1004_1.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Oct 4, 2015)

I dunno those trichs dont look ready to me but im no expert


----------



## mrcane (Oct 4, 2015)

Yep Gooch, that's why we are here in the beginners forum... But I think I see a couple dots of amber in that pic on right..


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Oct 5, 2015)

Whoa man nice job kudos to you. Yeah I can see why you might be ansy you are so close, maybe another week, don't wanna miss your window though. Is it possible that some strains just don't really get to that amber color not that the chemical change with age isn't happening but just that it doesn't really show in that way.
THE QUESTION ABOVE IS AIMED TOWARDS THE GENERAL COMMUNITY*


----------



## yarddog (Oct 5, 2015)

mrcane said:


> I hear you Joe already have some papaya seeds for the next grow..These sativas are Long winded...:watchplant:


Where did you get the papaya?  I had a bad germ rate for mine.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 5, 2015)

Yarddog got my papaya from Nirvana.... ?? Sure hope that they pop. Will most likely wait more toward spring my room is in an unheated garage.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 5, 2015)

Mine came from nirvana as well.  Bought them in June or July this year.  I still have four beans.   I plan on popping till I get a girl and clone up a set to bloom. I planted 6 or so beans and only had two sprout.  One a girl.  Then my light fell on the girl a few weeks ago.  Didn't kill it, but I needed more space, and she was so poor so she got the boot.   I'm really interested in this strain.  I hope to get a girl and make a run.   I've heard it's pretty good smoke.


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2015)

You are doing a very good job dog. But why beans from Nirvana? If is just a money issue, there are good inexpensive beans out there. And none of them come from gypsy 
( nirvana ). He is not a very good breeder.


----------



## Gooch (Oct 5, 2015)

I use cropkings they dont have a large selection but what they do have is solid


----------



## yarddog (Oct 5, 2015)

umbra said:


> You are doing a very good job dog. But why beans from Nirvana? If is just a money issue, there are good inexpensive beans out there. And none of them come from gypsy
> ( nirvana ). He is not a very good breeder.


Not trying to  derail op's thread.  But it is still a subject he  brought up.  

I bought from nirvana for no reason in particular.  
I think I will have the chance to run some of the OFC's finest on the next run.  I must say I was not impressed with the papaya  germ rate.  I thought at first it was noobie failure.  But that's the only strain I've had problems germing. The other three strains I've popped had almost 100%.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 6, 2015)

Myself  Being a newbie, I thought that Nirvana was the spot.?? The papaya sure sounded great...


----------



## yarddog (Oct 6, 2015)

I've heard good stuff about papaya.   And while I'm sure umbra is correct, he also has higher standards than some people. Let us know if you have problems germing.  I'm curious. 
I've got a few seeds left from that order.   After I use them, I think I will be sourcing my seeds from a better place.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 6, 2015)

Will be a while before I try another grow but I will be here when I do. Also will be on the lookout for seed bank...Live & Learn..


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't like nirvana seeds either. We did a grow on here from them as they were our sponsers and I did the master kush and jock horror, didn't like either one of them. Especially the growth on the kush.. 

I have smoked and loved the papaya. I have two and a half that are about ready to take. They were fem seeds and one was a twin. 

Mr cane, if that is a sativa I would take it.  Looks all cloudy to me. That is when i take mine.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 6, 2015)

Rose I will be taking it tonight, when the lights go on.. Setting up spare bathroom to hang.
  Will see how the five papaya Fems do next time around..   On that note is it worth buying the Fem seeds??  No guarantee that they will be Fem. correct?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 6, 2015)

very very good chance they are.
I don't have the experience to say for "sure" but I will guess @ 90%
(now how many of those will go hermaphrodite is a bigger question)

I don't have the space or time to grow 3-6 plants, hoping 50%+ are feminine  (with the possibility of -0-) so I have 75% FEM seeds in my "bank". 
Unfortunately, some strains don't come FEM so I do have some REG seeds waiting till I have the space to find a girl.
(Satori, Chucky's Bride for example)
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2015)

If I had to do it over and could find papaya that weren't feminized I would go regular seeds. I would rather have big strong seeds then these iffy ones I popped. All i could find last spring were fems.  You can usually count on 50 % males and females.. But there could be all boys or all girls..


----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi mrcane. I wasn't trying to give you a hard time about nirvana. Have you ever heard of subcool? He is a breeder. He was on this site for a little while. He worked for gypsy doing the breeding and had quite a few horror stories about the man and his breeding practices. I'm not a huge fan of subcool, but he is a better breeder than gypsy will ever be.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 6, 2015)

No problem Umbra, I am here to learn & have a good time .. And as a newbie, Nirvana really has the advertisements out there To catch one's eye...


----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes the banners are every where. But the best genetics, rarely need advertising. Some breeders beans are sold out at the seedbanks in less than an hour, so that is telling you something about their work. Apparently, lots of folks on instagram showing their work. I'm not into the IG stuff, but that is where it is heading.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 7, 2015)

Here we go, knocked down my first tonight.... 

View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-44.jpg


View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-45.jpg


View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-39.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice Mr cane.  Bet your excited about that.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes Y.D. It has been a long go, three months in flower. Still have one that is two weeks or more to Go...


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Oct 7, 2015)

Congratulations I feel your pain I went about 14 weeks in flower myself. Looking good man I know your a happy guy.


----------



## Gooch (Oct 7, 2015)

so what causes longer time needed in flower? is it light, nutes? mine says it flowers for 9 weeks what would make it go longer or shorter for that matter?


----------



## mrcane (Oct 7, 2015)

Gooch said:


> so what causes longer time needed in flower? is it light, nutes? mine says it flowers for 9 weeks what would make it go longer or shorter for that matter?



I have no idea,Strain I suppose but from what I get is that the sativas are longest...Just want to do something shorter..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 8, 2015)

The flowering time for any strain is totally dependent on the genetic traits of that strain AND the genetic traits of that plant's parents. All landrace strains (original to their own country or territory of origin) will have developed certain genetic traits as a result of natural evolution over thousands of years. Once these landrace strains are crossbred to each other, these genetic traits get all mixed up and create a multitude of varieties of plant strains. The dominant traits within the genetic make up of a particular strain will decide how long it takes to flower. It can be anywhere from 7wks to 16wks depending on the strain. The breeder should have this information.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2015)

Hushpuppy is right of course, thanks HP. nice to see you.

I just wanted to add that breeders aren't always honest about finishing time.  If they claim it only takes 8 weeks to flower they will sell more seeds than if they say 10 weeks..NOT all breeders but some, I might be wrong about that, but from hanging around MP for a while I think it is true.

Cindy 99 or Pineapple express are known early finishers. They are more sativa leaning which is weird as sativas usually take longer then indicas to finish. 

If there is one thing to learn about growing it is patience. It is hard to wait but it is worth waiting for.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 9, 2015)

looking good mr cane. i have to agree about nirvana too. i grew out their bubblegum as my 1st real grow.  i had 9 plants and not one even came close to tasting like bbgum. i did dry and cure proper too. live and learn. look at dna genetics.  i grew em out twice with several strains and was blown away. sleestack and la con are some of my favs, however kandy kush is not.

ive been sitting on a 10 pack of columbian black for 2 years now because i don't know if i can flower them for 6 months!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 10, 2015)

hey Doc, are you kidding, they take 6 months to flower??? That better be the one hit wonder when its done


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 10, 2015)

i wish i was kidding hush.  gage green makes a hybrid that takes 14-18 wks, but mine are 100% landrace. coming from near the equator it's pretty much 12/12 all year so yes 6 months flower is not unheard of. i've never grown out a landrace sativa, but if you've ever smoked any columbian red, gold or black then you know its worth it for the private stash. anise and pepper tones and a mind blowing trip makes me wanna start it now but space does not allow for it at the mo. a pinner will destroy multiple veteran smokers. i am lucky to have been gifted these. sorry to derail the thread mr cane


----------



## mrcane (Oct 10, 2015)

Yo Doc I'm lovin it ...


----------



## mrcane (Oct 10, 2015)

So the first plant been hanging 3 days is dry enough to burn, Not harsh seems to be on the uppie side of things ... Now What? Jar it up? Bag it?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 10, 2015)

.

3 days seems really really fast to me.

It takes 5-7 days of hanging for me to get things "dry" (stems break, not bend and little leafs crumble) 
Then I put it in a Ball Jar with a hydrometer and shoot for 61% RH

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Caliber-Digital-Hygromter-Western-Humidor/dp/B00JXOKQVW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1444495927&sr=8-2&keywords=digital+hygrometer[/ame]


The moisture in the stems takes a lot longer to draw out and rehydrates the buds and I often need to leave the jars open to let more moisture out.

:48: 

View attachment PICT0015.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks Joe will keep em hanging stems are still bendable... That looks nice, it is that time of year to do your canning...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 11, 2015)

I would love to have some of that Colombian Landrace IF I had the space to do it. Its all hybrids for me with my space.

Drying is the more challenging part of this. You don't want to dry them too fast or too slow. You also don't want to leave them drying too long and you don't want to get them in the jars too soon. I feel my buds after a few days to see how they are drying. I try to get my buds dry enough to where they feel just some crispy outside but still some soft inside, then I jar them up, seal them for 12hrs, then open the jars and feel the buds. 

If the buds have gone back soft and damp with some moisture in the jar, I didn't dry them long enough. I take them out and dry a couple hours on a screen then re-jar. If I open them up and the buds have gone back soft but not "wet" anywhere, they are just right. I leave them in the jars and open and air the jars every 12 hours for the next 7 days. Then I open and air jars once every 24hrs for another 7 days. Then If I have the opportunity, I open and air the jars once every 48hrs for 7 more days. Then I start smoking


----------



## mrcane (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks HP Lots of good info.. have been hanging 4-5 days now got that crunchy feel to them. Have all sizes of jars..should it be fairly loose in jars??? .. Hope that they are not to dry..


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 11, 2015)

I don't compress at all just lay the next buds on top, giggle the jar a bit, rearrange with chopstick(s), put more in.

I put my top/main cola/branch in a separate jar by itself.

I keep my main colas on their stalk and as tall as the jars will allow. So my "mains" jar(s) are usually 5-7 stems/branches.

Finally, all the popcorn or small colas I cut down to the individual buds.


You will be surprised how much moisture there is inside those buds. 

:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah I like to keep them loose in the jars so that there is room for the air to evaporate the moisture. I personally cut all of my buds away from the stems until I get within a few inches of the tops where the stems get small.


----------

